# Getting Enveloped In His Love



## pk70 (Apr 3, 2009)

*
[/FONT]*
*Getting enveloped in His Love[/FONT]*

*[/FONT]* [/FONT]
*It is very important to understand Guru Message before we start adding our own thinking highly tainted with many facets of Maya. There are two vital ideas dominate Guru Message, one is to contemplate on Him by being in His love, the second one is to remain calm to honor His Ordinance if something  not suitable to us  occurs because there is no place of “us” in His love, it is all Him.  For this only, battle with the five primal forces within us, must be started. Gurbani never says that life is given to enjoy as some claim, it is given only to live in His simran. If some do so, they are simply distorting Guru Message to cover up their own life styles. Just think, why does anyone need a religion to enjoy life? [/FONT]*
*Coming back to Guru Message, the following Shabad clears all doubts of the vital ideas in longing for the Creator and the Guru that shows Him. Guru Nanak panth is all about spiritual progression while fighting back with three facets of Maya influences while living right in this world. The following Guru Shabad is about an urge to live in His love, it covers all kinds of lists of virtues religious scholars make to talk about spirituality. Remember “ Jin ke chole ratare, Kant tina ke paas”( those who are dyed in His love have the Lord Husband M-1 722)[/FONT]*
*It appears like a drama of a soul from zero to the highest peak of spirituality played through Guru Shabad[/FONT]*
*ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਪੈ ਪਾਇ ਮਨਾਈ ਸੋਇ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪੁਰਖਿ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ਤਿਸੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ਜੀਉ ॥[/FONT]੧॥[/FONT] ਰਹਾਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]
*Sirīrāg mėhlā 5.[/FONT]   **Pai pā▫e manā▫ī so▫e jī▫o.[/FONT]   **Saṯgur purakẖ milā▫i▫ā ṯis jevad avar na ko▫e jī▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o.[/FONT]   *
*Sree Raag, Bani of Fifth Nanak*
*In essence: With His blessing I have met true Guru and have realized that none is as great as the Creator, so in extreme humbleness I live to please Him.*
*Here Guru ji introduces an occurrence in spiritual progression, true Guru is met and the soul is advised to cling to the Creator only as no one is equal to Him regardless of their relations to it or the powers they have at command. It is the first Guru Vak of the Shabad that carries the essence of Guru Nanak Message. Gurmat is condensed in just two Vakas. Through Guru He is known, none is like Him and in His Ordinance one should live (Japji) and He only should be the focus of Guru Followers, rest must be left for illusion - chasers.*
ਪੈ = ਪੈ ਕੇ*, [/FONT]*ਡਿੱਗ ਕੇ। [/FONT]ਪਾਇ = ਪੈਰਾਂ ਤੇ। [/FONT]ਮਨਾਈ = ਮਨਾਈਂ*, [/FONT]*ਮੈਂ ਮਨਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। [/FONT]ਪੁਰਖਿ = ਪੁਰਖ ਨੇ। [/FONT]ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪੁਰਖਿ = ਸਤਿਗੁਰ-ਪੁਰਖ ਨੇ।[/FONT]੧।[/FONT]ਰਹਾਉ।[/FONT]*([/FONT]*ਹੇ* [/FONT]*ਭਾਈ!) ਮੈਂ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ) ਚਰਨੀਂ ਲੱਗ ਕੇ ਉਸ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ) ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਜਤਨ* [/FONT]*ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। [/FONT]ਗੁਰੂ-ਪੁਰਖ ਨੇ (ਮੈਨੂੰ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ਹੈਂ। ([/FONT]ਹੁਣ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਆਈ ਹੈ* [/FONT]*ਕਿ) ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਦਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।[/FONT]੧।[/FONT]ਰਹਾਉ।[/FONT]
*ਗੋਸਾਈ ਮਿਹੰਡਾ ਇਠੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਅੰਮ ਅਬੇ ਥਾਵਹੁ ਮਿਠੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਭੈਣ ਭਾਈ ਸਭਿ ਸਜਣਾ ਤੁਧੁ ਜੇਹਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੧॥[/FONT]
*Gosā▫ī mihandā iṯẖ▫ṛā.[/FONT]   **Amm abe thāvhu miṯẖ▫ṛā.[/FONT]   **Bẖaiṇ bẖā▫ī sabẖ sajṇā ṯuḏẖ jehā nāhī ko▫e jī▫o. ||1||[/FONT]   *
ਗੋਸਾਈ = ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦਾ* [/FONT]*ਸਾਈਂ*, [/FONT]*ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ। [/FONT]ਮਿਹੰਡਾ = ਮੇਰਾ। [/FONT]ਇਠੜਾ = ਇੱਠੜਾ*, [/FONT]*ਬਹੁਤ ਪਿਆਰਾ। [/FONT]ਅੰਮ = ਅੰਮਾਂ*, [/FONT]*ਮਾਂ। [/FONT]ਅਬਾ = ਅੱਬਾ*, [/FONT]*ਪਿਉ। [/FONT]ਥਾਵਹੁ = ਨਾਲੋਂ*, [/FONT]*ਤੋਂ। [/FONT]ਸਭਿ = ਸਾਰੇ।[/FONT]੧।[/FONT]*
In essence: My Master is very dear to me, actually more dear than my father and mother.( Oh my beloved Master) I have sister and brothers and friends but there is none like you.*
*Here is the expression of those feelings that blossom in heart about the beloved Lord as one goes in to the state of His realization. We can say like this but we can never enjoy the depth of that without reaching to that peak in His love. Literally all worldly relations are compared with Him in this Guru Vaakas. Ironically we want both ways, Guru puts Him above all with high priority. Just ponder over why all relations we dearly adore fall below Him !!!!*
ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ* [/FONT]*ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਮੇਰਾ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਬਹੁਤ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਹੈ*, ([/FONT]*ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ) ਮਾਂ ਪਿਉ ਨਾਲੋਂ (ਭੀ)* [/FONT]*ਵਧੀਕ ਮਿੱਠਾ ਲੱਗ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ([/FONT]ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਭੈਣ ਭਰਾ ਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਾਕ-ਸੈਣ (ਮੈਂ* [/FONT]*ਵੇਖ ਲਏ ਹਨ)*, [/FONT]*ਤੇਰੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਦਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ (ਹਿਤ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ) ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।[/FONT]੧।[/FONT]
*ਤੇਰੈ ਹੁਕਮੇ ਸਾਵਣੁ ਆਇਆ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਮੈ ਸਤ ਕਾ ਹਲੁ ਜੋਆਇਆ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਨਾਉ ਬੀਜਣ ਲਗਾ ਆਸ ਕਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਬੋਹਲ ਬਖਸ ਜਮਾਇ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੨॥[/FONT]
*Ŧerai hukme sāvaṇ ā▫i▫ā.[/FONT]   **Mai saṯ kā hal jo▫ā▫i▫ā.[/FONT]   **Nā▫o bījaṇ lagā ās kar har bohal bakẖas jamā▫e jī▫o. ||2||[/FONT]   *
*In Essence: As per your Ordinance, time of falling rain of Your Naam(in mind) has come. Having high moral and faith in truthful living, I have started working on Naam Simran. Having my all hopes on you, I have started sowing seeds of your Naam, with your grace it will yield big results*
*The metaphoric expression of the month Sawan must be understood. In this month, rain comes, preparation for new crop is thought of because it brings hopes to the people. By meeting True Guru, that kind of good time comes to prepare oneself by battling with the five forces within to contemplate on Him effectively. Gurbani stresses on making efforts but advises to leave the results on Him, this behavior also carries out another vital factor of Sikhi, that is to obey Him in humbleness (JapJi).*
ਹੁਕਮੈ = ਹੁਕਮ ਵਿਚ।[/FONT]* [/FONT]*ਸਾਵਣੁ = ਨਾਮ-ਵਰਖਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਗੁਰੂ-ਮਿਲਾਪ। [/FONT]ਸਤ = ਉੱਚਾ ਆਚਰਨ। [/FONT]ਕਰਿ = ਕਰ ਕੇ। [/FONT]ਬੋਹਲ* = [/FONT]*ਅੰਨ ਦਾ ਢੇਰ। [/FONT]ਬੋਹਲ ਬਖਸ = ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਦਾ ਬੋਹਲ।[/FONT]੨।[/FONT]
*([/FONT]*ਹੇ* [/FONT]*ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਤੇਰੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹੋਇਆ*, [/FONT]*ਮਾਨੋ*, [/FONT]*ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਸਾਵਣ ਦਾ* [/FONT]*ਮਹੀਨਾ ਆ ਗਿਆ*, ([/FONT]*ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ) ਮੈਂ ਉੱਚ ਆਚਰਣ ਬਣਾਣ ਦਾ ਹਲ ਜੋਅ ਦਿੱਤਾ। [/FONT]ਮੈਂ* [/FONT]*ਇਹ ਆਸ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ (ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਖੇਤ ਵਿਚ) ਬੀਜਣ ਲੱਗ ਪਿਆ ਕਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਦਾ* [/FONT]*ਬੋਹਲ ਇਕੱਠਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਇਗਾ।[/FONT]੨।[/FONT]
*ਹਉ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਇਕੁ ਪਛਾਣਦਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਦੁਯਾ ਕਾਗਲੁ ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਜਾਣਦਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਹਰਿ ਇਕਤੈ ਕਾਰੈ ਲਾਇਓਨੁ ਜਿਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਂਵੈ ਨਿਬਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੩॥[/FONT]
*Ha▫o gur mil ik pacẖẖāṇḏā.[/FONT]   **Ḏuyā kāgal cẖiṯ na jāṇḏā.[/FONT]   **Har ikṯai kārai lā▫i▫on ji▫o bẖāvai ṯiŉvai nibāhi jī▫o. ||3||[/FONT]   *
*Having met the Guru I recognise but One Lord.[/FONT] **Within my mind I know not of any other account.[/FONT] **God has assigned to me the one task. As it pleases Him, so do I perform it.[/FONT] *
*In essence: By following Guru I have recognized none but HIM; I am responsible of my accounts to none but Him. As it pleases to Him, I only do His simran, it is all up to Him to bless me to succeed in it.*
*Meeting Guru doesn’t mean to merely seeing Guru as per Gurbani(M-3) but to follow the Guru, here it is stressed that by following Guru only, One Lord is recognized. Here Sikhs are freed from fear of all other claimed to be powerful entities. HE has given the life; to answer to all  done -deeds, one should be responsible and obedient to Him; In other words, one is required to be pious and truthful all the time because no show off will ever work before Him while answering of the  done -deeds. When He has blessed us to praise HIM through Guru, it’s up to Him where He takes us. Again concept of Ordinance and His grace is stressed.*
ਹਉ = ਮੈਂ। [/FONT]ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ =* [/FONT]*ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ। [/FONT]ਦੁਯਾ ਕਾਗਲੁ = ਦੂਜਾ ਕਾਗਜ਼*, [/FONT]*ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਕੋਈ* [/FONT]*ਹੋਰ ਲੇਖਾ। [/FONT]ਚਿਤਿ = ਚਿੱਤਰਨਾ। [/FONT]ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਜਾਣਦਾ = ਚਿੱਤਰਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ* [/FONT]*ਣਦਾ। [/FONT]ਇਕਤੈ ਕਾਰੈ* = [/FONT]*ਇਕੋ ਹੀ ਕਾਰ ਵਿਚ। [/FONT]ਲਾਇਓਨੁ = ਲਾਇਆ ਉਨਿ*, [/FONT]*ਉਸ ਨੇ ਲਾਇਆ ਹੈ।[/FONT]੩।[/FONT]*([/FONT]*ਹੇ* [/FONT]*ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ ਮੈਂ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾਈ ਹੈ*, [/FONT]*ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ* [/FONT]*ਬਿਨਾ ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਲੇਖਾ ਲਿਖਣਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ। [/FONT]ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਤੂੰ ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ* [/FONT]*ਦੀ ਹੀ) ਇਕੋ ਕਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਜੋੜ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ। [/FONT]ਹੁਣ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਹੋਵੇ*, [/FONT]*ਇਸ ਕਾਰ ਨੂੰ* [/FONT]*ਸਿਰੇ ਚਾੜ੍ਹ।[/FONT]੩।[/FONT]
*ਤੁਸੀ ਭੋਗਿਹੁ ਭੁੰਚਹੁ ਭਾਈਹੋ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਗੁਰਿ ਦੀਬਾਣਿ ਕਵਾਇ ਪੈਨਾਈਓ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਹਉ ਹੋਆ ਮਾਹਰੁ ਪਿੰਡ ਦਾ ਬੰਨਿ ਆਦੇ ਪੰਜਿ ਸਰੀਕ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੪॥[/FONT]
*Ŧusī bẖogihu bẖuncẖahu bẖā▫īho.[/FONT]   **Gur ḏībāṇ kavā▫e painā▫ī▫o.[/FONT]   **Ha▫o ho▫ā māhar pind ḏā bann āḏe panj sarīk jī▫o. ||4||[/FONT]   *
*In Essence: I am saying to all brothers, you too enjoy Naam Simran, my Guru has blessed me with the robe of Naam-simran. (As a result of it) now I am in control and all five primal forces are brought under control.*
*Here is an inspiration to share the path of the beloved Lord with others. When one is blessed with true Naam Simran, he/she should inspire others to follow. It is like becoming examples for others. Acknowledgement of the Guru’s blessings and won-battle with the primal forces is expressed. Others are requested to join together to battle the five ones and be winners. Now it is up to those who tread on Guru Shown path.*
ਭਾਈਹੋ = ਹੇ ਭਰਾਵੋ!* [/FONT]*ਗੁਰਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ। [/FONT]ਦੀਬਾਣਿ = ਦਰਬਾਰ ਵਿਚ। [/FONT]ਕਵਾਇ = ਪੁਸ਼ਾਕ*, [/FONT]*ਸਿਰੋਪਾ। [/FONT]ਮਾਹਰੁ =* [/FONT]*ਚੌਧਰੀ। [/FONT]ਪਿੰਡ ਦਾ = ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ। [/FONT]ਬੰਨਿ = ਬੰਨ੍ਹ ਕੇ। [/FONT]ਆਦੇ = ਲਿਆਂਦੇ। [/FONT]ਸਰੀਕ = ਸ਼ਰੀਕਾ* [/FONT]*ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ*, [/FONT]*ਵਿਰੋਧੀ।[/FONT]੪।[/FONT]ਹੇ* [/FONT]*ਮੇਰੇ ਸਤਸੰਗੀ ਭਰਾਵੋ! ਤੁਸੀ ਭੀ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ-ਰਸ ਮਾਣੋ।[/FONT]* [/FONT]*ਮੈਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਦਰਗਾਹ ਵਿਚ ਸਿਰੋਪਾ ਪਹਿਨਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ (ਆਦਰ ਦਿਵਾ* [/FONT]*ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ*, [/FONT]*ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਮੈਂ ਹੁਣ ਆਪਣੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਚੌਧਰੀ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹਾਂ*, ([/FONT]*ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ* [/FONT]*ਨਾਲ) ਮੈਂ (ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ) ਪੰਜੇ ਹੀ ਵਿਰੋਧ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਕਾਬੂ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਲਿਆ ਬਿਠਾਏ ਹਨ।[/FONT]੪।[/FONT]
*ਹਉ ਆਇਆ ਸਾਮ੍ਹ੍ਹੈ ਤਿਹੰਡੀਆ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਪੰਜਿ ਕਿਰਸਾਣ ਮੁਜੇਰੇ ਮਿਹਡਿਆ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਕੰਨੁ ਕੋਈ ਕਢਿ ਨ ਹੰਘਈ ਨਾਨਕ ਵੁਠਾ ਘੁਘਿ ਗਿਰਾਉ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੫॥[/FONT]
*Ha▫o ā▫i▫ā sāmaiĥ ṯihandī▫ā.[/FONT]   **Panj kirsāṇ mujere mihdi▫ā.[/FONT]   **Kann ko▫ī kadẖ na hangẖ▫ī Nānak vuṯẖā gẖugẖ girā▫o jī▫o. ||5||[/FONT]   *
*In essence: As I have come in your refuge, the five primal forces have become obedient; none dare to defy me, now I have virtues in abundance due to it.*
*Ponder over the Guru Vaak, a miracle is witnessed, honestly when only His refuge is sought, battle between the five within is won over. These fives used to add temptations to do bad deeds and their effects on mind would bring misery but after the battle is won, virtues have started pouring in. Before battling these fives, demerits have taken over the soul but as the battle is won, one has nothing but qualities.*
ਸਾਮੈ = ਸਰਨ ਵਿਚ।[/FONT]* [/FONT]*ਤਿਹੰਡੀਆ = ਤੇਰੀ। [/FONT]ਮੁਜੇਰੇ = ਮੁਜ਼ਾਰੇ। [/FONT]ਮਿਹਡਿਆ = ਮੇਰੇ। [/FONT]ਕੰਨੁ = ਕੰਨ*, [/FONT]*ਮੋਢਾ। [/FONT]ਹੰਘਾਈ* = [/FONT]*ਸਕਦਾ। [/FONT]ਵੁਠਾ = ਵੁੱਠਾ*, [/FONT]*ਵੱਸ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ। [/FONT]ਘੁਘਿ = ਸੰਘਣੀ ਵੱਸੋਂ ਵਾਲਾ। [/FONT]ਗਿਰਾਉ =* ([/FONT]*ਗ੍ਰਾਮ) ਪਿੰਡ।[/FONT]੫।[/FONT]ਹੇ* [/FONT]*ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਰਨ ਆਇਆ ਹਾਂ। ([/FONT]ਤੇਰੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ ਪੰਜੇ* ([/FONT]*ਗਿਆਨ-ਇੰਦ੍ਰੇ) ਕਿਸਾਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਮੁਜ਼ਾਰੇ ਬਣ ਗਏ ਹਨ (ਮੇਰੇ ਕਹੇ ਵਿਚ ਤੁਰਦੇ ਹਨ)। [/FONT]ਕੋਈ* [/FONT]*ਗਿਆਨ-ਇੰਦ੍ਰਾ ਕਿਸਾਨ ਮੈਥੋਂ ਆਕੀ ਹੋ ਕੇ) ਸਿਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਚੁੱਕ ਸਕਦਾ। [/FONT]ਹੁਣ ਮੇਰਾ* [/FONT]*ਸਰੀਰ-ਨਗਰ (ਭਲੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੀ) ਸੰਘਣੀ ਵਸੋਂ ਨਾਲ ਵੱਸ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ।[/FONT]੫।[/FONT]


*TO BE CONTINUED*
[/FONT]


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 3, 2009)

welcome back PK70 ji...had a good trip ??


----------



## pk70 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> welcome back PK70 ji...had a good trip ??





*Respected Gyani jio

Thanks. Its a usual every month-trip for 10 to 12 days. I missed  SpN though.*


----------



## pk70 (Apr 4, 2009)

*THE REMAINING SHABAD*

*ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਘੁੰਮਾ ਜਾਵਦਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਇਕ ਸਾਹਾ ਤੁਧੁ ਧਿਆਇਦਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਉਜੜੁ ਥੇਹੁ ਵਸਾਇਓ ਹਉ ਤੁਧ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੬॥[/FONT]
*Ha▫o vārī gẖummā jāvḏā.[/FONT]   **Ik sāhā ṯuḏẖ ḏẖi▫ā▫iḏā.[/FONT]   **Ujaṛ thehu vasā▫i▫o ha▫o ṯuḏẖ vitahu kurbāṇ jī▫o. ||6||[/FONT]   *
*In Essence: I sacrifice to you (for showering your grace), I contemplate on you continuously. Before I was robbed of all virtues (by the five ones) but now(when the five ones are under control) they( Virtues) are in abundance, for this, I sacrifice to you(  to Almighty in gratitude).*
* Here Guru ji is stressing on to be grateful for His grace, getting into continuous contemplating comes by His grace, indebtedness is expressed repeatedly. Concept of His grace (Karam) is fortified here. Gurbani goes further to inspire us to be grateful to Him even for the stuff that doesn’t suit us( Jithe tu rakhe bekund tihaee M-5), if Guru Shabadas are pondered over with serious interest, all vital points advocated by Guru Nanak are stressed repeatedly throughout Sree Guru Granth Sahib Ji There is only one Guru Message but there are out there who are just  keep inserting their own views by using Guru vakas,  be careful. So the five ones when are defeated, soul turns virtuous.*
ਸਾਮੈ = ਸਰਨ ਵਿਚ।[/FONT]ਤਿਹੰਡੀਆ = ਤੇਰੀ। [/FONT]ਮੁਜੇਰੇ = ਮੁਜ਼ਾਰੇ। [/FONT]ਮਿਹਡਿਆ = ਮੇਰੇ। [/FONT]ਕੰਨੁ = ਕੰਨ*, [/FONT]*ਮੋਢਾ। [/FONT]ਹੰਘਾਈ* = [/FONT]*ਸਕਦਾ। [/FONT]ਵੁਠਾ = ਵੁੱਠਾ*, [/FONT]*ਵੱਸ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ। [/FONT]ਘੁਘਿ = ਸੰਘਣੀ ਵੱਸੋਂ ਵਾਲਾ। [/FONT]ਗਿਰਾਉ =* ([/FONT]*ਗ੍ਰਾਮ) ਪਿੰਡ।[/FONT]੫।[/FONT]*([/FONT]*ਹੇਮੇਰੇ ਸ਼ਾਹ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ*, [/FONT]*ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ।[/FONT]ਮੈਂ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਾਈ ਬੈਠਾ ਹਾਂ। ([/FONT]ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸ਼ਾਹ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!)ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ*, [/FONT]*ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਉੱਜੜਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਥੇਹ ਹੋਇਆ ਹਿਰਦਾ-ਘਰ ਵਸਾਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ।[/FONT]੬।[/FONT]
*ਹਰਿ ਇਠੈ ਨਿਤ ਧਿਆਇਦਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਮਨਿ ਚਿੰਦੀ ਸੋ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਇਦਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਸਭੇ ਕਾਜ ਸਵਾਰਿਅਨੁ ਲਾਹੀਅਨੁ ਮਨ ਕੀ ਭੁਖ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੭॥[/FONT]
*Har iṯẖai niṯ ḏẖi▫ā▫iḏā.[/FONT]   **Man cẖinḏī so fal pā▫iḏā.[/FONT]   **Sabẖe kāj savāri▫an lāhī▫an man kī bẖukẖ jī▫o. ||7||[/FONT]   *
*In Essence: I always contemplate on my beloved Almighty, so I have got what I longed for. He has fixed all my affairs and I have no more desire of any thing*
*Again this Guru Vaak is about personal experience, we can have it if we go there ever. By meeting True Guru, He becomes souls’  only focus, duality vanishes; as His grace is bestowed, continuous contemplation on Him goes on, mind gets contented as a result of it, permanent peace in the mind comes to reside in. This is the peak of achievement of the soul. It starts with Guru Guidance. Then in spiritual progression a strong longing for Him is conceived. As His grace comes, union with Him occurs. We can claim what we are to show or convince others but if we find reason to stick to duality, this peak never comes in reality. We can write about Gurbani, spirituality, humility, truth and Naam Simran, it literally doesn’t change us, it’s the battle within that, after winning, lifts us spiritually as high as we long to.*
ਇਠੈ = ਪਿਆਰੇ ਨੂੰ। [/FONT]ਮਨਿ* = [/FONT]*ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। [/FONT]ਚਿੰਦੀ = ਚਿੰਦੀਂ*, [/FONT]*ਚਿਤਵਦਾ ਹਾਂ। [/FONT]ਸਭੇ ਕਾਜ = ਸਾਰੇ ਕੰਮ। [/FONT]ਸਵਾਰਿਅਨੁ = ਉਸਨੇ ਸਵਾਰ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹਨ। [/FONT]ਲਾਹੀਅਨਿ = ਉਸ ਨੇ ਲਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ।[/FONT]੭।[/FONT]*([/FONT]*ਹੇਭਾਈ!) ਮੈਂ ਹੁਣ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਹਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ*, [/FONT]*ਅਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਮੈਂ ਜੋਇੱਛਾ ਧਾਰੀ ਬੈਠਾ ਸਾਂ*, [/FONT]*ਉਹ ਨਾਮ-ਫਲ ਹੁਣ ਮੈਂ ਪਾ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ। [/FONT]ਉਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੇ ਮੇਰੇਸਾਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਸਵਾਰ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹਨ*, [/FONT]*ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਦੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਵਾਲੀ ਭੁੱਖ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੀਹੈ।[/FONT]੭।[/FONT]
*ਮੈ ਛਡਿਆ ਸਭੋ ਧੰਧੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਗੋਸਾਈ ਸੇਵੀ ਸਚੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਮੈ ਪਲੈ ਬਧਾ ਛਿਕਿ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੮॥[/FONT]
*Mai cẖẖadi▫ā sabẖo ḏẖanḏẖ▫ṛā.[/FONT]   **Gosā▫ī sevī sacẖṛā.[/FONT]   **Na▫o niḏẖ nām niḏẖān har mai palai baḏẖā cẖẖik jī▫o. ||8||[/FONT]   *
*In Essence: To serve the True Master I have given up all distractive avocations (lures of Maya), His Naam, the nine treasures, I have secured with me.*
*Look at the word “dhandra” it is used many times in negative way, Guru ji adds “sabho” (all), does it mean Guru ji says to give up “kirat Karni? No, Guru ji stresses priority to be given His Naam Simran while being in His love., do diligently whatever job one has but anything that takes the soul again into duality, greed, involvement in ego or anger etc must be abandoned because as per Gurbani , the only vital job is to contemplate on Him in His love(Sukhmani). Saints live in His love, that is their priority .Guru Nanak declares Naam Simran  as the only real Job (Majh Ki Vaar,  Pauri 27) but he kept doing farming. He proved his followers how to live in his love while doing hard work for means of living. So Guru ji says that he has found nine treasures in His Naam Simran and rest become insignificant.*
ਸਭੋ = ਸਭੁ*, [/FONT]*ਸਾਰਾ।[/FONT]ਧੰਧੜਾ = ਮਾਇਆ ਵਾਲੀ ਦੌੜ-ਭੱਜ। [/FONT]ਸੇਵੀ = ਸੇਵੀਂ*, [/FONT]*ਮੈਂ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। [/FONT]ਸਚੜਾ = ਸੱਚੜਾ*, [/FONT]*ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ। [/FONT]ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ = ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਨੌ ਹੀ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ। [/FONT]ਨਿਧਾਨੁ = ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ। [/FONT]ਛਿਕਿ =ਕੱਸ ਕੇ*, [/FONT]*ਖਿੱਚ ਕੇ।[/FONT]੮।[/FONT]*([/FONT]*ਹੇਭਾਈ! ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) ਮੈਂ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਵਾਲਾ ਸਾਰਾ ਲਾਲਚ ਛੱਡ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ। [/FONT]ਮੈਂਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ([/FONT]ਹੁਣ)ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੀ (ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਨੌ ਖ਼ਜਾਨੇ ਹੈ*, [/FONT]*ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਨਾਮ-ਧਨਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ (ਹਿਰਦੇ ਦੇ) ਪੱਲੇ ਵਿਚ ਘੁੱਟ ਕੇ ਬੰਨ੍ਹ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ।[/FONT]੮।[/FONT]
*ਮੈ ਸੁਖੀ ਹੂੰ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਗੁਰਿ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਵਸਾਇਆ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਪੁਰਖਿ ਵਿਖਾਲਿਆ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਧਰਿ ਕੈ ਹਥੁ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੯॥[/FONT]
*Mai sukẖī hūŉ sukẖ pā▫i▫ā.[/FONT]   **Gur anṯar sabaḏ vasā▫i▫ā.[/FONT]   **Saṯgur purakẖ vikẖāli▫ā masṯak ḏẖar kai hath jī▫o. ||9||[/FONT]   *
*In Essence: I have obtained the best comfort as my Guru has infused praise of the Creator in my heart. My True Guru has shown me the Creator with his blessings.*
*Once the soul by being imbued with Him, goes into that state of mind where it is contented, as His praise is done, joy of peace within is experienced. Guru Ji stresses on the importance of Guru who in fact has shown the Creator. *
ਸੁਖੀ ਹੂੰ ਸੁਖੁ = ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਸ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟ ਸੁਖ। [/FONT]ਗੁਰਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ। [/FONT]ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ = ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਨੇ। [/FONT]ਪੁਰਖਿ = ਪੁਰਖ ਨੇ। [/FONT]ਮਸਤਕਿ = ਮਸਤਕ ਉੱਤੇ।[/FONT]੯।[/FONT]ਗੁਰੂਨੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦਾ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਸਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ (ਉਸ ਦੀਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) ਮੈਂ (ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ) ਸਾਰੇ ਸੁਖਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਵਧੀਆ ਆਤਮਕ ਸੁਖ ਲੱਭ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ।[/FONT]ਗੁਰੂ-ਪੁਰਖ ਨੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਿਰ ਉੱਤੇ ਆਪਣਾ (ਮਿਹਰ ਦਾ) ਹੱਥ ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ)ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕਰਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ।[/FONT]੯।[/FONT]
*ਮੈ ਬਧੀ ਸਚੁ ਧਰਮ ਸਾਲ ਹੈ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਗੁਰਸਿਖਾ ਲਹਦਾ ਭਾਲਿ ਕੈ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਪੈਰ ਧੋਵਾ ਪਖਾ ਫੇਰਦਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਨਿਵਿ ਨਿਵਿ ਲਗਾ ਪਾਇ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੧੦॥[/FONT]
*Mai baḏẖī sacẖ ḏẖaram sāl hai.[/FONT]   **Gursikẖā lahḏā bẖāl kai.[/FONT]   **Pair ḏẖovā pakẖā ferḏā ṯis niv niv lagā pā▫e jī▫o. ||10||[/FONT]   *
*In Essence: I have established a place to practice truth; by searching, I have brought here true followers of Guru. I serve the true followers of the Guru in complete humbleness.*
*Guru Nanak house is famous for sharing His Naam Simran with others without any string attached. In these Guru Vakas, Guru ji points out how panth  of promoting truth and Naam is established. True Guru Followers are searched to join together to practice truthful living while praising the Creator in His love. Besides, Guru advises to serve those too who follow Guru and are into His Simran by being in His love. Utter Humbleness is displayed towards them as well. It shows that who are into this, deserve extreme reverence because they become like the Creator ( M-1). Criticism of Lord’s devotees is strongly prohibited in Gurbani.*
*I*ਗੁਰੂਦੇ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮੈਂ (ਜਤਨ ਨਾਲ) ਲੱਭ ਕੇ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹਾਂ। [/FONT]ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਬੈਠਣਾਮੈਂ ਧਰਮਸਾਲ ਬਣਾਈ ਹੈ*, [/FONT]*ਜਿਥੇ ਮੈਂ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ([/FONT]ਜੇਹੜਾਗੁਰਸਿੱਖ ਮਿਲ ਪਏ) ਮੈਂ (ਲੋੜ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ) ਉਸ ਦੇ ਪੈਰ ਧੋਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ*, [/FONT]*ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪੱਖਾ ਝੱਲਦਾਹਾਂ*, [/FONT]*ਮੈਂ ਪੂਰੇ ਅਦਬ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਪੈਰੀਂ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹਾਂ।[/FONT]੧੦।[/FONT]

*G SINGH*


----------



## kiram (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you pk70 ji, this is again a very beautiful Shabad... while each line is beautiful, this line made me really happy ji :

*ਮੈ ਛਡਿਆ ਸਭੋ ਧੰਧੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਗੋਸਾਈ ਸੇਵੀ ਸਚੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਮੈ ਪਲੈ ਬਧਾ ਛਿਕਿ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੮॥[/FONT]

It is the same Vaak you had quoted in the thread "Nau Nidhs" ji...


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Apr 4, 2009)

pk70 said:


> *THE REMAINING SHABAD*
> 
> *ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਘੁੰਮਾ ਜਾਵਦਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਇਕ ਸਾਹਾ ਤੁਧੁ ਧਿਆਇਦਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਉਜੜੁ ਥੇਹੁ ਵਸਾਇਓ ਹਉ ਤੁਧ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੬॥[/FONT]
> *Ha▫o vārī gẖummā jāvḏā.[/FONT] **Ik sāhā ṯuḏẖ ḏẖi▫ā▫iḏā.[/FONT] **Ujaṛ thehu vasā▫i▫o ha▫o ṯuḏẖ vitahu kurbāṇ jī▫o. ||6||[/FONT] *
> ...


 
This is truly a a diamond, which is completely priceless.  I thank you a millions times for this post.:happy::happy:


----------



## kiram (Apr 5, 2009)

*ਗੋਸਾਈ ਮਿਹੰਡਾ ਇਠੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਅੰਮ ਅਬੇ ਥਾਵਹੁ ਮਿਠੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਭੈਣ ਭਾਈ ਸਭਿ ਸਜਣਾ ਤੁਧੁ ਜੇਹਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੧॥

[/FONT]*Just ponder over why all relations we dearly adore fall below Him !!!! -PK70 Ji
*
This line is very beautiful ji... am reminded of a Saakhee where once a kodee went to meet Guru Amar Das Ji... The sangat was also gathered there and Guru Ji asked the sangat if there was any one who wishes to get their daughter married to this kodee.. No one stood up except for one person and asked Guru Ji who is the father, who is the mother of this person; which caste does he belong to etc....

Guru Sahib Ji replied saying that He was the kodee's father, He was his mother, and that he belonged to the caste that Guru Ji belonged to... and then Guru Sahib Ji embraced that kodee, showering Him will all His love...

Such is His love...that all other relations, every thing else becomes insignificant when He is dayaal...*

*


----------



## pk70 (Apr 5, 2009)

kiram said:


> *ਗੋਸਾਈ ਮਿਹੰਡਾ ਇਠੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਅੰਮ ਅਬੇ ਥਾਵਹੁ ਮਿਠੜਾ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]*ਭੈਣ ਭਾਈ ਸਭਿ ਸਜਣਾ ਤੁਧੁ ਜੇਹਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ਜੀਉ [/FONT]*॥[/FONT]੧॥
> 
> [/FONT]*Just ponder over why all relations we dearly adore fall below Him !!!! -PK70 Ji
> *
> ...



*Kiram ji
Story is very symbolic, who takes refuge in Guru his or her every thing belongs to Guru,  caste or status loses value in ones own mind, it is also called stepping over "Me"
We remain attached to family status, caste etc and try to be spiritual, ironically these very things we adore become hindrance in becoming one with the Creator. Thanks.*


----------



## kiram (Apr 6, 2009)

Guru Ram Das Ji in Raag Maajh :

*ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥ ਮਧੁਸੂਦਨ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਤਨ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨਾ  ॥ ਹਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਨਾ  ॥ ਕੋਈ  ਸਜਣੁ  ਸੰਤੁ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਵਡਭਾਗੀ  ਮੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ਦਸੈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ *
Mājẖ mėhlā 4. Maḏẖusūḏan mere man ṯan parānā. Ha▫o har bin ḏūjā avar na jānā. Ko▫ī sajaṇ sanṯ milai vadbẖāgī mai har parabẖ pi▫ārā ḏasai jī▫o. ||1|| 


Majh, Fourth Guru. Lord, the Lover of Nectar, is my soul, body and very life. Without God, I recognise no other second. If by greatest good fortune some friendly saint meets me, he would show me the way to Lord God, my Beloved.


ਮਧੁ ਸੂਦਨ = {ਮਧੁ-ਨਾਮ ਦੇ ਰਾਖਸ਼ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ, {मधु सूदन} ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ। ਮਨ ਤਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਨਾ = ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਦਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਤਨ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ। ਹੳ = ਮੈਂ। ਵਡਭਾਗੀ = ਵੱਡੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਨਾਲ।੧।

ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ, ਮੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ (ਗਿਆਨ-ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਦਾ) ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਹੋਰ ਨੂੰ ਮੈਂ (ਜੀਵਨ-ਆਸਰਾ) ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ। ਮੇਰੇ ਵਡੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖ ਸੱਜਣ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਪਏ ਤੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਪਤਾ ਦੱਸ ਦੇਵੇ।੧। 

 *ਹਉ  ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਖੋਜੀ  ਭਾਲਿ  ਭਾਲਾਈ  ॥ ਕਿਉ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਮਾਈ  ॥ ਮਿਲਿ  ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ  ਖੋਜੁ  ਦਸਾਈ  ਵਿਚਿ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਵਸੈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ *
Ha▫o man ṯan kẖojī bẖāl bẖālā▫ī. Ki▫o pi▫ārā parīṯam milai merī mā▫ī. Mil saṯsangaṯ kẖoj ḏasā▫ī vicẖ sangaṯ har parabẖ vasai jī▫o. ||2|| 


I search and seek my heart and body. How shall I meet my amiable Beloved, O my mother? Joining the society of saints, I inquire about the track to God. In the saints congregation, the Lord God abides.


ਖੋਜੀ = ਖੋਜੀਂ, ਮੈਂ ਖੋਜਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਭਾਲਿ = ਭਾਲ ਕਰ ਕੇ। ਭਾਲਾਈ = ਭਾਲਾਇ, ਭਾਲ ਕਰਾ ਕੇ। ਕਿਉ = ਕਿਵੇਂ? ਮਾਈ = ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਮਿਲਿ = ਮਿਲ ਕੇ। ਖੋਜੁ ਦਸਾਈ = ਮੈਂ ਪਤਾ ਪੁੱਛਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਦਸਾਈ = ਮੈਂ ਪੁੱਛਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਦਸਾਈਂ।੨।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਂ! (ਇਸ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ ਕਿ) ਕਿਵੇਂ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮਿਲ ਪਏ ਮੈਂ ਭਾਲ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਤੇ ਭਾਲ ਕਰਾ ਕੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਮਨ ਖੋਜਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਆਪਣਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਖੋਜਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ (ਭੀ) ਮਿਲ ਕੇ (ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਦਾ) ਪਤਾ ਪੁੱਛਦਾ ਹਾਂ (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਹ) ਹਰਿ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਮੇਰਾ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਰਖਵਾਲਾ  ॥ ਹਮ  ਬਾਰਿਕ  ਦੀਨ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਾ  ॥ ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਾਤ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਪੂਰਾ  ਗੁਰ  ਜਲ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਕਮਲੁ  ਵਿਗਸੈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ *
Merā pi▫ārā parīṯam saṯgur rakẖvālā. Ham bārik ḏīn karahu parṯipālā. Merā māṯ piṯā gur saṯgur pūrā gur jal mil kamal vigsai jī▫o. ||3|| 


My sweet, darling, the True Guru, is my protector. I am a helpless child, cherish me, O my Guru. The great and perfect True Guru, is my mother and father. By obtaining the Guru-water my heart-lotus blooms.


ਹਮ = ਅਸੀ। ਦੀਨ = ਨਿਮਾਣੇ, ਅੰਞਾਣ। ਗੁਰ ਜਲ ਮਿਲਿ = ਗੁਰੂ-ਰੂਪ ਜਲ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ। ਵਿਗਸੈ = ਖਿੜ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਞਾਣ ਬੱਚੇ ਹਾਂ। ਸਾਡੀ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰ। (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਾ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਉਹੀ ਮੇਰੀ) ਰਾਖੀ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ (ਹੈ)। ਪੂਰਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ (ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਉਂ ਹੀ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਵੇਂ) ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਂ ਤੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਉ ਹੈ (ਜਿਵੇਂ) ਪਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ ਕੌਲ-ਫੁੱਲ ਖਿੜਦਾ ਹੈ (ਤਿਵੇਂ) ਗੁਰੁ ਨੂੰ (ਮਿਲ ਕੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਹਿਰਦਾ ਖਿੜ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ)।੩। 

 *ਮੈ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਦੇਖੇ  ਨੀਦ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ॥ ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਤਨਿ  ਵੇਦਨ  ਗੁਰ  ਬਿਰਹੁ  ਲਗਾਵੈ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਦਇਆ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਮੇਲਹੁ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਰਹਸੈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੨॥ *
Mai bin gur ḏekẖe nīḏ na āvai. Mere man ṯan veḏan gur birahu lagāvai. Har har ḏa▫i▫ā karahu gur melhu jan Nānak gur mil rahsai jī▫o. ||4||2|| 


Without seeing the Guru, I find no sleep. The separation from the Guru afflicts my soul and body with pain. O Lord God! show mercy unto me and cause me to meet the Guru. By meeting the Guru, slave Nanak blossoms forth.5 


ਨੀਦ = ਆਤਮਕ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ। ਮਨ ਤਨਿ = ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਤਨ ਵਿਚ। ਵੇਦਨ = ਪੀੜਾ। ਗੁਰ ਬਿਰਹੁ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਵਿਛੋੜਾ। ਰਹਸੈ = ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਨੰਦ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।

ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ। ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਛੋੜਾ (ਇਕ ਐਸੀ) ਪੀੜਾ (ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਦਾ) ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਮੇਰੇ ਤਨ ਵਿਚ ਲੱਗੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! (ਮੇਰੇ ਉਤੇ) ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ (ਮੈਨੂੰ) ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਾ। ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਪ-) ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ (ਮਨ) ਖਿੜ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੨।


Ang. 94
 


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...ck No01_Mera Pyara Preetam Satgur.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## pk70 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Kiram Ji

Thanks for posting Guru Shabad with audio Shabad , will you post audio of " Darshan dee jai khol ke vaar" here too? It is also beautiful*:happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 6, 2009)

Darshan deejeh khol Kevarr...KEVARR ......means the DOOR.
What beautiful imagery of Guru Ji..begging for a mere Glimpse..waiting at the Doorstep...for the Beloved to open His Doors...Wonderful:happy:


----------



## kiram (Apr 6, 2009)

Raag Bilawal :

 *ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ॥ ਦਰਮਾਦੇ  ਠਾਢੇ  ਦਰਬਾਰਿ  ॥ ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਕਰੈ  ਕੋ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਦਰਸਨੁ  ਦੀਜੈ  ਖੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ  ਕਿਵਾਰ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Bilāval. Ḏarmāḏe ṯẖādẖe ḏarbār. Ŧujẖ bin suraṯ karai ko merī ḏarsan ḏījai kẖoliĥ kivār. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Bilawal. Humbly stand I before Thy court, O my Lord. Without Thee who can take care of me. Open Thy door and bless me with Thy vision. Pause.


ਦਰਮਾਦੇ = {ਫ਼ਾਰਸੀ: ਦਰਮਾਂਦਾ} ਆਜਿਜ਼, ਮੰਗਤਾ। ਠਾਢੇ = ਖਲੋਤਾ ਹਾਂ। ਦਰਬਾਰਿ = (ਤੇਰੇ) ਦਰ ਤੇ। ਸੁਰਤਿ = ਸੰਭਾਲ, ਖ਼ਬਰਗੀਰੀ। ਕੋ = ਕੌਣ? ਖੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ = ਖੋਲ੍ਹ ਕੇ। ਕਿਵਾਰ = ਕਿਵਾੜ, ਭਿੱਤ, ਬੂਹਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਮੰਗਤਾ ਬਣ ਕੇ ਖੜਾ ਹਾਂ। ਭਲਾ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੌਣ ਮੇਰੀ ਦਾਰੀ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ? ਹੇ ਦਾਤੇ! ਬੂਹਾ ਖੋਲ੍ਹ ਕੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਤੁਮ  ਧਨ  ਧਨੀ  ਉਦਾਰ  ਤਿਆਗੀ  ਸ੍ਰਵਨਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਸੁਨੀਅਤੁ  ਸੁਜਸੁ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰ  ॥ ਮਾਗਉ  ਕਾਹਿ  ਰੰਕ  ਸਭ  ਦੇਖਉ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਹੀ  ਤੇ  ਮੇਰੋ  ਨਿਸਤਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥ *
Ŧum ḏẖan ḏẖanī uḏār ṯi▫āgī saravnanĥ sunī▫aṯ sujas ṯumĥār. Māga▫o kāhi rank sabẖ ḏekẖ▫a▫u ṯumĥ hī ṯe mero nisṯār. ||1|| 


Thou art the richest of the rich, beneficent and detached with mine ears I hear Thy great praise Of whom should I beg? I see every one a pauper From Thee alone obtain I salvation.


ਧਨ ਧਨੀ = ਧਨ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ। ਉਦਾਰ = ਖੁਲ੍ਹੇ ਦਿਲ ਵਾਲਾ। ਤਿਆਗੀ = ਦਾਨੀ। ਸ੍ਰਵਨਨ = ਕੰਨੀਂ। ਸੁਨੀਅਤ = ਸੁਣਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੁਜਸੁ = ਸੁਹਣਾ ਜਸ, ਮਿੱਠੀ ਸੋਭਾ। ਮਾਗਉ = ਮਾਗਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਮੰਗਾਂ। ਕਾਹਿ = ਕਿਸ ਪਾਸੋਂ? ਰੰਕ = ਕੰਗਾਲ। ਨਿਸਤਾਰੁ = ਪਾਰ-ਉਤਾਰਾ।੧।

ਤੂੰ ਹੀ (ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ) ਧਨ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਤੇ ਬੜਾ ਖੁਲ੍ਹੇ ਦਿਲ ਵਾਲਾ ਦਾਨੀ ਹੈਂ। (ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ) ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ (ਦਾਨੀ ਹੋਣ ਦੀ) ਮਿੱਠੀ ਸੋਭਾ ਕੰਨੀਂ ਸੁਣੀ ਜਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਮੈਂ ਹੋਰ ਕਿਸ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਮੰਗਾਂ? ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਕੰਗਾਲ ਦਿੱਸ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਮੇਰਾ ਬੇੜਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹੀ ਪਾਰ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਜੈਦੇਉ  ਨਾਮਾ  ਬਿਪ  ਸੁਦਾਮਾ  ਤਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਭਈ  ਹੈ  ਅਪਾਰ  ॥ ਕਹਿ  ਕਬੀਰ  ਤੁਮ  ਸੰਮ੍ਰਥ  ਦਾਤੇ  ਚਾਰਿ  ਪਦਾਰਥ  ਦੇਤ  ਨ  ਬਾਰ  ॥੨॥੭॥ *
Jaiḏe▫o nāmā bip suḏāmā ṯin ka▫o kirpā bẖa▫ī hai apār. Kahi Kabīr ṯum samrath ḏāṯe cẖār paḏārath ḏeṯ na bār. ||2||7|| 


Jaidev, Namdev and Sudama, the Brahman, Thou hast blessed them with infinite grace. Says Kabir, Thou art the All-powerful and generous Lord. Thou bestowest the four boons without delay.


ਜੈਦੇਉ = ਭਗਤ ਜੈਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਬਾਰ੍ਹਵੀਂ ਸਦੀ ਵਿਚ ਸੰਸਕ੍ਰਿਤ ਦੇ ਇਕ ਪ੍ਰਸਿੱਧ ਵਿਦਵਾਨ ਕਵੀ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ, ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ-ਰਸ ਵਿਚ ਲਿਖੀ ਹੋਈ ਪੁਸਤਕ "ਗੀਤ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ" ਬੜਾ ਆਦਰ ਮਾਣ ਪਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਦੱਖਣੀ ਬੰਗਾਲ ਦੇ ਪਿੰਡ ਕੰਨਦੂਲੀ ਵਿਚ ਇਹ ਜੰਮੇ ਸਨ। ਉੱਚੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਭਗਤ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿਚ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਦੋ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਰਜ ਹਨ, ਜੋ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਪਹਿਲੀ ਉਦਾਸੀ ਵਿਚ ਬੰਗਾਲ ਵਲ ਜਾਂਦਿਆਂ ਲਿਆਂਦੇ ਸਨ।। ਨਾਮਾ = ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਬੰਬਈ ਦੇ ਜ਼ਿਲਾ ਸਤਾਰਾ ਦੇ ਇਕ ਪਿੰਡ ਵਿਚ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਏ ਤੇ ਸਾਰਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਪਾਂਧਰਪੁਰ ਵਿਚ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਿਆ। ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਇੱਥੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਅਨਿੰਨ ਭਗਤੀ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਉੱਤੇ ਅਪਾਰ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਸੋ, ਇਹ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਕਰਨਾ ਵੱਡੀ ਭੁੱਲ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਮੂਰਤੀ-ਪੂਜਕ ਸਨ ਜਾਂ ਮੂਰਤੀ ਪੂਜਾ ਤੋਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਰੱਬ ਲੱਭਾ ਸੀ।। ਬਿਪ = ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ। ਬਾਰ = ਚਿਰ।੨।

ਕਬੀਰ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈ-ਤੂੰ ਸਭ ਦਾਤਾਂ ਦੇਣ ਜੋਗਾ ਦਾਤਾਰ ਹੈਂ। ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਚਾਰੇ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਦੇਂਦਿਆਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਰਤਾ ਢਿੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਗਦੀ। ਜੈਦੇਵ, ਨਾਮਦੇਵ, ਸੁਦਾਮਾ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ-ਇਹਨਾਂ ਉੱਤੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਹੋਈ ਸੀ।੨।੭।


Ang. 856


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...ber 2006 (NY, USA)/darshan deejai.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Apr 21, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Malaar :

 *ਮਲਾਰ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਮਾਈ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ  ਦੇਹੁ  ਮਿਲਾਈ  ॥ ਸਗਲ  ਸਹੇਲੀ  ਸੁਖ  ਭਰਿ  ਸੂਤੀ  ਜਿਹ  ਘਰਿ  ਲਾਲੁ  ਬਸਾਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Malār mėhlā 5. Mā▫ī mohi parīṯam ḏeh milā▫ī. Sagal sahelī sukẖ bẖar sūṯī jih gẖar lāl basā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Malar 5th Guru. O my mother, unite thou me with my love. All my mates, in whose home the Beloved abides, sleep in peace to their fill. Pause. 


ਮਾਈ = ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਮੋਹਿ = ਮੈਨੂੰ। ਦੇਹੁ ਮਿਲਾਈ = ਮਿਲਾਇ ਦੇਹੁ, ਮਿਲਾ ਦੇ। ਸਗਲ ਸਹੇਲੀ = ਸਾਰੀਆਂ (ਸੰਤ-ਜਨ) ਸਹੇਲੀਆਂ। ਸੁਖ ਭਰਿ ਸੂਤੀ = ਪੂਰਨ ਸੁਖ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨ ਰਹਿੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜਿਹ ਘਰਿ = ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ। ਲਾਲੁ = ਸੋਹਣਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ। ਬਸਾਈ = ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਭੀ) ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮਿਲਾ ਦੇ। ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ (ਸੰਤ-ਜਨ-ਸਹੇਲੀਆਂ) ਦੇ (ਹਿਰਦੇ) ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਸਹੇਲੀਆਂ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਵਿਚ ਮਗਨ ਰਹਿੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਮੋਹਿ  ਅਵਗਨ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਦਇਆਲਾ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਨਿਰਗੁਨਿ  ਕਿਆ  ਚਤੁਰਾਈ  ॥ ਕਰਉ  ਬਰਾਬਰਿ  ਜੋ  ਪ੍ਰਿਅ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੀ  ਇਹ  ਹਉਮੈ  ਕੀ  ਢੀਠਾਈ  ॥੧॥ *
Mohi avgan parabẖ saḏā ḏa▫i▫ālā mohi nirgun ki▫ā cẖaṯurā▫ī. Kara▫o barābar jo pari▫a sang rāṯīŉ ih ha▫umai kī dẖīṯẖā▫ī. ||1|| 


I am meritless and my Master is ever Merciful. How can I, the virtueless one, play clever with my Lord. I rival with those who are imbued with the love of their Beloved. This is my shamelessness form of self-conceit.


ਮੋਹਿ = ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ। ਮੋਹਿ ਨਿਰਗੁਨਿ = ਮੈਂ ਗੁਣ-ਹੀਨ ਵਿਚ। ਕਿਆ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ = ਕਿਹੜੀ ਸਿਆਣਪ? ਕਰਉ = ਕਰਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਕਰਦੀ ਹਾਂ। ਬਰਾਬਰਿ = ਬਰਾਬਰੀ। ਜੋ ਰਾਤਂ​*ੀ = ਜਿਹੜੀਆਂ ਰੱਤੀਆਂ ਹੋਈਆਂ ਹਨ। ਸੰਗਿ = ਨਾਲ। ਢੀਠਾਈ = ਢੀਠਤਾ।੧।

ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਮੇਰੇ ਵਿਚ ਨਿਰੇ ਔਗੁਣ ਹਨ (ਫਿਰ ਭੀ ਉਹ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਦਾ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ (ਰਹਿੰਦਾ) ਹੈ। ਮੈਂ ਗੁਣ-ਹੀਨ ਵਿਚ ਕੋਈ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਸਿਆਣਪ ਨਹੀਂ (ਕਿ ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਾਂ, ਪਰ ਜ਼ਬਾਨੀ ਫੜਾਂ ਮਾਰ ਕੇ) ਮੈਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਰਾਬਰੀ ਕਰਦੀ ਹਾਂ, ਜਿਹੜੀਆਂ ਪਿਆਰੇ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨਾਲ ਰੱਤੀਆਂ ਹੋਈਆਂ ਹਨ-ਇਹ ਤਾਂ ਮੇਰੀ ਹਉਮੈ ਦੀ ਢੀਠਤਾ ਹੀ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਭਈ  ਨਿਮਾਣੀ  ਸਰਨਿ  ਇਕ  ਤਾਕੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪੁਰਖ  ਸੁਖਦਾਈ  ॥ ਏਕ  ਨਿਮਖ  ਮਹਿ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਭੁ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਕਾਟਿਆ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਖਿ  ਰੈਨਿ  ਬਿਹਾਈ  ॥੨॥੨॥੬॥ *
Bẖa▫ī nimāṇī saran ik ṯākī gur saṯgur purakẖ sukẖ▫ḏā▫ī. Ėk nimakẖ mėh merā sabẖ ḏukẖ kāti▫ā Nānak sukẖ rain bihā▫ī. ||2||2||6|| 


Becoming humble, I look to the one refuge of the ever bliss-giving great and Omnipotent True Guru. In an instant, the Guru has rid me of all my pain and now the life-night of Nanak passes in peace. 



ਭਈ ਨਿਮਾਣੀ = ਮੈਂ ਮਾਣ ਛੱਡ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ। ਤਾਕੀ = ਤੱਕੀ ਹੈ। ਨਿਮਖ = (निमेष) ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨਾ ਸਮਾ। ਸੁਖਿ = ਸੁਖਿ ਵਿਚ। ਰੈਨਿ = (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ) ਰਾਤ। ਬਿਹਾਈ = ਬੀਤ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ।੨।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਹੁਣ) ਮੈਂ ਮਾਣ ਛੱਡ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, ਮੈਂ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਸੁਖਦਾਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਤੱਕ ਲਈ ਹੈ। (ਉਸ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ) ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨੇ ਸਮੇ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਾਰਾ ਦੁੱਖ ਕੱਟ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, (ਹੁਣ) ਮੇਰੀ (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ) ਰਾਤ ਆਨੰਦ ਵਿਚ ਬੀਤ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ।੨।੨।੬।


Ang. 1267
 

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Collectio...an Singh (DDT)/F Mahi Mohe Pritam.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Jun 24, 2009)

Guru Nanak Dev Ji in Raag Tilang :*

* *ਤਿਲੰਗ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਘਰੁ  ੨* 
Ŧilang mėhlā 1 gẖar 2 
Tilang 1st Guru. 

ਰਾਗ ਤਿਲੰਗ, ਘਰ ੨ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥* 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.


There is but One God. By True Guru's grace is He obtained. 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਭਉ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਭਾਂਗ  ਖਲੜੀ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਚੀਤੁ  ॥ ਮੈ  ਦੇਵਾਨਾ  ਭਇਆ  ਅਤੀਤੁ  ॥ ਕਰ  ਕਾਸਾ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਕੀ  ਭੂਖ  ॥ ਮੈ  ਦਰਿ  ਮਾਗਉ  ਨੀਤਾ  ਨੀਤ  ॥੧॥* 
Bẖa▫o ṯerā bẖāŉg kẖalṛī merā cẖīṯ. Mai ḏevānā bẖa▫i▫ā aṯīṯ. Kar kāsā ḏarsan kī bẖūkẖ. Mai ḏar māga▫o nīṯā nīṯ. ||1||


O Lord, Thy fear is my hemp and my mind is the leather pouch. I have become an intoxicated hermit. My hands are the begging bowl and I crave for Thine vision, O God. Day by day, beg I at Thy door.


ਭਉ = ਡਰ, ਅਦਬ। ਭਾਂਗ = ਭੰਗ। ਖਲੜੀ = ਗੁੱਥੀ। ਦੇਵਾਨਾ = ਨਸ਼ਈ, ਮਸਤਾਨਾ। ਅਤੀਤੁ = ਵਿਰਕਤ। ਕਰ = ਦੋਵੇਂ ਹੱਥ। ਕਾਸਾ = ਪਿਆਲਾ। ਦਰਿ = (ਤੇਰੇ) ਦਰ ਤੇ। ਮਾਗਉ = ਮੈਂ ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਨੀਤਾ ਨੀਤ = ਸਦਾ ਹੀ।੧।

ਤੇਰਾ ਡਰ ਅਦਬ ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਭੰਗ ਹੈ, ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ (ਇਸ ਭੰਗ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਂਭ ਕੇ ਰੱਖਣ ਲਈ) ਗੁੱਥੀ ਹੈ। (ਤੇਰੇ ਡਰ-ਅਦਬ ਦੀ ਭੰਗ ਨਾਲ) ਮੈਂ ਨਸ਼ਈ ਤੇ ਵਿਰਕਤ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹਾਂ। ਮੇਰੇ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਹੱਥ (ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਖ਼ੈਰ ਲੈਣ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਪਿਆਲਾ ਹਨ, (ਮੇਰੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੇ) ਦੀਦਾਰ ਦੀ ਭੁੱਖ (ਲੱਗੀ ਹੋਈ) ਹੈ, (ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਮੈਂ (ਤੇਰੇ) ਦਰ ਤੇ ਸਦਾ (ਦੀਦਾਰ ਦੀ ਮੰਗ ਹੀ) ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹਾਂ।੧। 

 *ਤਉ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਕੀ  ਕਰਉ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥ ਮੈ  ਦਰਿ  ਮਾਗਤੁ  ਭੀਖਿਆ  ਪਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Ŧa▫o ḏarsan kī kara▫o samā▫e. Mai ḏar māgaṯ bẖīkẖi▫ā pā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


For Thy sight, I make a mumper's call. Bless Thou, me, Thine door's beggar, with alms, O Lord. Pause. 
ਤਉ = ਤੇਰਾ। ਕਰਉ = ਮੈਂ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਸਮਾਇ = ਸਦਾਅ, ਆਵਾਜ਼ਾ। ਮਾਗਤੁ = ਮੰਗਤਾ। ਪਾਇ = ਦੇਹ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਮੰਗਤਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਦੀ ਸਦਾਅ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਦਾ) ਖ਼ੈਰ ਪਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਕੇਸਰਿ  ਕੁਸਮ  ਮਿਰਗਮੈ  ਹਰਣਾ  ਸਰਬ  ਸਰੀਰੀ  ਚੜ੍ਹ੍ਹਣਾ  ॥ ਚੰਦਨ  ਭਗਤਾ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਇਨੇਹੀ  ਸਰਬੇ  ਪਰਮਲੁ  ਕਰਣਾ  ॥੨॥* 
Kesar kusam mirgamai harṇā sarab sarīrī cẖaṛĥṇā. Cẖanḏan bẖagṯā joṯ inehī sarbe parmal karṇā. ||2|| 


Saffron, flowers, deer's musk and gold embellish all the bodies. Like Chandas, such is the quality of Lord's slave that they render fragrant one and all.


ਕੁਸਮ = ਫੁੱਲ। ਮਿਰਗਮੈ = ਮਿਰਗ-ਮਦ, ਕਸਤੂਰੀ। ਹਰਣਾ = {हिंरण्य} ਸੋਨਾ। ਸਰੀਰੀ = ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਤੇ। ਜੋਤਿ = ਸੁਭਾਉ। ਇਨੇਹੀ = ਇਹੋ ਜੇਹੀ। ਪਰਮਲੁ = ਸੁਗੰਧੀ।੨।

ਕੇਸਰ, ਫੁੱਲ, ਕਸਤੂਰੀ ਤੇ ਸੋਨਾ (ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਭਿੱਟ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਮੰਨਦਾ, ਇਹ) ਸਭਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਵਰਤੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਚੰਦਨ ਸਭ ਨੂੰ ਸੁਗੰਧੀ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਜੇਹਾ ਹੀ ਸੁਭਾਉ (ਤੇਰੇ) ਭਗਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਘਿਅ  ਪਟ  ਭਾਂਡਾ  ਕਹੈ  ਨ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ ਐਸਾ  ਭਗਤੁ  ਵਰਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ ਤੇਰੈ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਨਿਵੇ  ਰਹੇ  ਲਿਵ  ਲਾਇ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਤਿਨ  ਦਰਿ  ਭੀਖਿਆ  ਪਾਇ  ॥੩॥੧॥੨॥ *
Gẖi▫a pat bẖāŉdā kahai na ko▫e. Aisā bẖagaṯ varan mėh ho▫e. Ŧerai nām nive rahe liv lā▫e. Nānak ṯin ḏar bẖīkẖi▫ā pā▫e. ||3||1||2|| 


No one calls, clarified butter and silk polluted. Such is the saint, be he of high or low caste. They, who make obeisance unto Thy Name and remain absorbed in Thy love; O Nanak, I beg at their door for alms.


ਘਿਅ ਭਾਂਡਾ = ਘਿਉ ਦਾ ਭਾਂਡਾ। ਪਟ = ਰੇਸ਼ਮ। ਕਹੈ ਨ ਕੋਇ = ਕੋਈ ਪੁੱਛ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ। ਵਰਨ ਮਹਿ = (ਭਾਵੇਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਹੀ) ਜਾਤਿ ਵਿਚ। ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਮਿ = ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ। ਨਿਵੇ = ਨਿਵੇਂ ਹੋਏ, ਨਿਮ੍ਰਤਾ ਵਾਲੇ। ਤਿਨ ਦਰਿ = ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ। ਭੀਖਿਆ = ਖ਼ੈਰ।੩।

ਰੇਸ਼ਮ ਤੇ ਘਿਉ ਦੇ ਭਾਂਡੇ ਬਾਰੇ ਕਦੇ ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪੁੱਛ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ (ਕਿ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸ ਕਿਸ ਦਾ ਹੱਥ ਲੱਗ ਚੁਕਾ ਹੈ)। (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰਾ) ਭਗਤ ਭੀ ਅਜੇਹਾ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਭਾਵੇਂ ਉਹ ਕਿਸੇ ਹੀ ਜਾਤਿ ਵਿਚ (ਜੰਮਿਆ) ਹੋਵੇ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਦਰ ਤੇ ਅਰਦਾਸ ਕਰ ਤੇ ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਜੋ ਬੰਦੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਈ ਰੱਖਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ (ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਦਰਸਨ ਦਾ) ਖ਼ੈਰ ਪਾ।੩।੧।੨। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਅੰਕ ੩ ਤੋਂ ਅਗਲਾ ਅੰਕ ੧ ਦੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਸ਼ਬਦ "ਘਰੁ ੨" ਦਾ ਪਹਿਲਾ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਹੈ। 


Ang. 721

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...b, India)/sikhifm_bhaionkarsingh1.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jun 25, 2009)

> Getting enveloped in His Love
> It is very important to understand Guru Message before we start adding our own thinking highly tainted with many facets of Maya. There are two vital ideas dominate Guru Message, one is to contemplate on Him by being in His love, the second one is to remain calm to honor His Ordinance if something not suitable to us occurs because there is no place of “us” in His love, it is all Him. For this only, battle with the five primal forces within us, must be started. Gurbani never says that life is given to enjoy as some claim, it is given only to live in His simran. If some do so, they are simply distorting Guru Message to cover up their own life styles. Just think, why does anyone need a religion to enjoy life? [/FONT]
> Coming back to Guru Message, the following Shabad clears all doubts of the vital ideas in longing for the Creator and the Guru that shows Him. Guru Nanak panth is all about spiritual progression while fighting back with three facets of Maya influences while living right in this world. The following Guru Shabad is about an urge to live in His love, it covers all kinds of lists of virtues religious scholars make to talk about spirituality. Remember “ Jin ke chole ratare, Kant tina ke paas”( those who are dyed in His love have the Lord Husband M-1 722)[/FONT]
> It appears like a drama of a soul from zero to the highest peak of spirituality played through Guru Shabad[/FONT]
> ...


 
Grace and Gurmat, Sat Chit Anand, Enlightenment are virtues gained by wholesome and pure souls transcended above worldly dross and daily chores, illumined with universal consciousness. This consciousness affords the individual in his ordinary life a shield of high minded thinking and piety. Family and spousal squabbles rarely arise and when occurring are efficaciously dispelled and peace restored with balanced logic over focus on inconsequential, temporal and superfluous issues. This divined understanding allows the mortal to remain emotionally detached and function by the application of reason and the will to peace than by deliberating on superficial idiosyncrasies of anger or contentions issues. Meditation and study overcomes gains sense in an absence of the light and spirit of the word. The Bani is as a temple, wherein one enters and is illumined. The mind focuses upon the architecture, the recitation and word, or is absorbed in oneself finding peace within the abode. What the mind perceives requires diligent discipline and training to become naturally and innately reasonable and driven by Gurmat or gain the sublime peace and spirit we call being illumined with The Light of the Lord. 

Application of this understanding enunciates reason over emotion or reactionary counterproductive stances. When the mind is governed and led, without hindrance of fear, peer pressure, need to pander or changing societal trends, then the mortal is truly free in mind and spirit, what is referred to as Liberty. One no longer fears ones children rebelling, the admonition of elders or repudiation of young ones, for wisdom abridges the generation gap, and emits an aura of peace difficult to dispute. Households blessed with such wise and illumined peers rarely suffer any division or arguing. The more intelligent a leader the greater the peacability in a nation applies locally in house and nationally and Universally. 

The Spiritual Energy and Life Force reacts with the activators of the Mind. If we are angry, hurt or resentful, we close receptors to goodwill, become impervious if not out rightly seeking chaos to vent our anger. Being swathed in Spirit without need for great intellect, ad verbatim knowledge of Bani or great spiritual devotion and works is a true blessing. A reconciliation of Mind and Society requires consistent applied reason over will to anger a deviation. Once mastered the mind is trained and becomes innately driven by reason, immune to emotional altercations and conflicting interests distorting the sound premise of this reason. Overcoming the five sins, as averse to seven if you are Christian {:shy:} is the goal and objective yet this is rarely discussed, scholars choosing to dwell upon rudimentary contextual tenets than the underlying and greater message contained therein. Mastering the Mind. Conquering the Will. Mastering The Self. Toward the Goal of Peace, Liberty and Love.

Becoming Imbued, enfolded in the peace and tranquil bliss of The Lord. Sat Gur Nam Sachi Hai Bani...


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jun 25, 2009)

Being enfolded in The Love of The Lord, within the sanctum of the temple of his consciousness, Gur Dhian, is a noble condition of being it creates an idyll within the mind filters out information or sensory perceptions of incidental likely to cause trauma of emotional unbalance. The mind in perfect equipoise, in perfect repose, the stilled mechanics of the brain open the senses to a higher ethereal imagination where silences answer all rising enquiries inspired by the mind, invoked by a dilemma, than rhetorical reiteration of Bani, daily prayer and mool mantra. The purpose of daily recitation is to hardwire the mind and subconscious with reason and truth thus empowering and arming the same said strength and fortitude to confront and face all life’s challenges, until the spirit and truth of Bani is ingrained in our psyches. The path to Sahej.

The modern world demands conflicting attention diametrically opposing to the moral and righteous command of truth and piety. This is mans struggle. The battle between Church and State causes not only social problems but personal quandary’s as to the resolving of issues, when war of will to power dominate over any discernible righteousness and truth. This is the daily struggle within the home perfected and righted by instilling sound values and exemplary behaviour in a contrary culture and alien fast changing world. Cultural standards and religious fidelity in a diverse, hypocritical anti culture. If life was challenging in The Punjab, it is manifold so here in the west.

What is mortal without honour but as beast we are taught. Yet we find this is not so, Nam of religion is of little comparable worth when compared to the named and famed of the modern day media. Nam, good reputation gained by a virtuous life of dedication and honour. We instil values and propriety in our offspring in the face of much temptation and allure upon the gaining is neither. Defend and protect religion, for The Lord is as faithful to his creation as their fidelity to him, defending this is taxing....

When torment rains upon our heads, The Lord is near. Why is this thought at times, not comforting, loss of faith, anger, resentment creates a divide between mortal and supreme consciousness. When we are cast into a hell of nonexistence and suffering, mostly by the demons unleashed upon us, who assumed to be figments of our unbalanced mind, have become woefully real yet The Lord is near to chase them away. Anger deters from calling upon The Lord, yet a fear He too may be facing trials spurs us to on, what are we of we have not Spirit, purpose and morality, but beggars with bowls at the bazaar of life seeking alms of peace and unity. It is infinitely preferable to be United with Ones Lord Soul.


----------

